# Kubota bx2370 Loader drops.



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello all,

Looking at at Kubota Bx2370 to cut grass and do some work around the yard. Looks good but the bucket drops a couple inches every time it is raised, when the bucket is tilted to raise the tractor off the tires it goes back down immediately. It will lift loads of rocks (boulders) 2 to 5 hundred pounds or so. Fluid looks clean.

Any suggestions?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like leaking seals omf. If you can switch the hose disconnects for the front end loader, see what happens.
If the bucket keeps leaking down, you probably got seal issues in the bucket cylinders. If the boom starts leaking down, the cylinders are probably all good, but you have a seal or O-ring and the like, leaking by in the loader control valve.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

it looks like NO servvice has been done on this machine ever.

I'm not sure but the fuel filter was clogged, the air filter is full, and i do not know if the oil has been changed.

I decided to be safe and give it a fluid service and this winter give it a 1000 hour service.

I know it may be over kill but safe than sorry.

Do you have to have the bucket rams out or in?
IN?

Thank you?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you have the bucket rams in, it will displace more oil to the reservoir, than having them out... just by volume of the ram itself.
No over kill when maintaining a tractor, just follow the service schedule. Did you get an owners / operators manual for it?


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

pogobill said:


> Did you get an owners / operators manual for it?


NOPE, no papers and cant find it in the D L version I found on line. Got a Link?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://kubota.ca/getmedia/ad27b250...-BX2370D,-BX2670D,-OPS-EN-K277171313?ext=.pdf


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

pogobill said:


> https://kubota.ca/getmedia/ad27b250...-BX2370D,-BX2670D,-OPS-EN-K277171313?ext=.pdf


Thank you.


----------

